# the Irish Brothel



## wildflower (Jun 13, 2011)

THE IRISH BROTHEL

Three Irishmen are sitting in the pub window seat, watching the front door of

the brothel over the road.

The local Methodist pastor appears, and quickly goes inside.

"Would you look at that!" says the first Irishman.

"Didn't I always say what a bunch of hypocrites they are!"

No sooner are the words out of his mouth than a Rabbi appears at the door,

knocks, and goes inside.

"Another one trying to fool everyone with pious preaching and stupid hats!"

They continue drinking their beer roundly condemning the vicar and the rabbi

when they see their own Catholic priest knock on the door.

"Ah, now that's sad," says the third Irishman.

"One of the girls must have died."


----------



## big twig (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## meateater (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## michael ark (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2011)

LOL---I agree with the first 3 replies!

Bear


----------



## sunman76 (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## alelover (Jun 14, 2011)

There are no alterboys in a brothel.


----------



## lateferdinner (Jun 17, 2011)

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA   ...... what's a brothel???


----------



## alelover (Jun 17, 2011)

You really are late for dinner. I hope you're pulling our chain.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice !


----------

